# ED visit billed same day during ESRD treatment



## jamiemarie (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a case where a patient was having a routine dialysis treatment and also has an ED visit on the same day.

Can we bill separately for an emergency department visit during ESRD treatment? If so where can I find that documented, I have looked everywhere's. 

Thank you.
Jamie


----------

